# Quelle che tanto piacciono solo a me.



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;frWdb5sP1bc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frWdb5sP1bc[/video]


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;kuoFiIFkdAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuoFiIFkdAA[/video]

ciao giorgio..


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao giorgio..


Dei NiN preferisco questo:

[video=youtube;5n8iU7abqkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n8iU7abqkQ[/video]


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;hgnUCkU7cYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgnUCkU7cYE[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


>


Guarda, non c'è storia sul "piace solo a me". E visto che si nominava Battiato...

[video=youtube;Tdz8omo1rOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdz8omo1rOI[/video]


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2015)

rilancio...

[video=youtube;Vkj3BY1qK-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkj3BY1qK-o[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> rilancio...


Secondo me questa non piace solo a noi due. E' che si vergognano.


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Secondo me questa non piace solo a noi due. E' che si vergognano.


può essere...timidezza dici?


----------



## lolapal (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Secondo me questa non piace solo a noi due. E' che si vergognano.





ipazia ha detto:


> può essere...timidezza dici?


Secondo me è compassione... nel lasciarvi nell'illusione che piace solo a voi... 

E cmq a me i Marlene Kunz non piacciono...


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Secondo me è *compassione*...


Ecco, appunto.


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Secondo me è compassione... nel lasciarvi nell'illusione che piace solo a voi...
> 
> *E cmq a me i Marlene Kunz non piacciono*...


...timida..


----------



## lolapal (31 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...timida..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cavolo! Ma si vede così tanto?


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Cavolo! Ma si vede così tanto?


..no no ...


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;0CIPlde1rCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIPlde1rCU[/video]


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;0CIPlde1rCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIPlde1rCU[/video]


:up:

i marlene Kuntz piacciono anche a me


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

*non so sono capace..*

a condividere un link...

[video=youtube;E50QazmwP7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E50QazmwP7M[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

Insomma gli Area non se li caga nessuno. Capite un cazzo, altro che arte contemporanea.


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> i marlene Kuntz piacciono anche a me


veramente sono gli Afterhours

e questi sono i Timoria prima che Renga si bevesse il cervello

[video=youtube;Jyb6lr4dUvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jyb6lr4dUvs[/video]


----------



## lolapal (31 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Insomma gli Area non se li caga nessuno. Capite un cazzo, altro che arte contemporanea.


[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kUg6keKtJc4[/video]


----------



## lolapal (31 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente sono gli Afterhours
> 
> e questi sono i Timoria prima che Renga si bevesse il cervello


Renga è stonato... augh!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente sono gli Afterhours
> 
> e questi sono i Timoria prima che Renga si bevesse il cervello
> 
> [video=youtube;Jyb6lr4dUvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jyb6lr4dUvs[/video]



a me Renga piace molto anche ora


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Renga è stonato... augh!



io lo trovo fin troppo perfetto, soprattutto dal vivo
Ascolto volentieri i suoi cd, dal vivo è la stessa cosa e non mi ha trasmesso emozioni


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Renga è stonato... augh!





farfalla ha detto:


> a me Renga piace molto anche ora


Mah ad entrambe per opposti motivi


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;0CIPlde1rCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CIPlde1rCU[/video]




ho la sensazione che non andremo mai a un concerto insieme


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

lo so che sono gli Afterhours  ma ti pare? 

stavo rispondendo a giorgiocan e ipazia


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so che sono gli Afterhours  ma ti pare?
> 
> stavo rispondendo a giorgiocan e ipazia


ah ecco me pareva strano


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah ecco me pareva strano


 li ho visti pure all esordio al 1 maggio...

anche se devo dire, ero l unica di tutte le amiche mie (liceo e poi all università) che non sbavava per manuel... boh mai piaciuto


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;ndhV7nQDdfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndhV7nQDdfs[/video]


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so che sono gli Afterhours  ma ti pare?
> 
> stavo rispondendo a giorgiocan e ipazia


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;4DhFf8lo5IU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DhFf8lo5IU[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;F9BrMloJEhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9BrMloJEhU[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2015)

[video=youtube;XIwBwfp-5aU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIwBwfp-5aU[/video]


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2015)

[video=youtube;2kwpMztQ2oM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kwpMztQ2oM[/video]


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2015)

aah...l'amour...

[video=youtube;NeFn98g8p_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeFn98g8p_A[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> aah...l'amour...


Ma anche

[video=youtube;Lm6fp8cdt5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm6fp8cdt5s[/video]


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma anche
> 
> [video=youtube;Lm6fp8cdt5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm6fp8cdt5s[/video]


La adoro!!

e questa?

[video=youtube;RbI5CQ6X5rQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbI5CQ6X5rQ&index=2&list=RDLm6fp  8cdt5s[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La adoro!!
> 
> e questa?


Ti piace vincere facile!

[video=youtube;5I1kZEvXAgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I1kZEvXAgQ[/video]


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti piace vincere facile!
> 
> [video=youtube;5I1kZEvXAgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I1kZEvXAgQ[/video]



No!

[video=youtube;Q2sTdeMWJs0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2sTdeMWJs0&list=RDLm6fp8cdt5s&i  ndex=3[/video]

(...disattento...l'avevo già postata io, è una delle mie preferite!)


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No!
> 
> (...disattento...l'avevo già postata io, è una delle mie preferite!)


Chiedo venia. In questi giorni sono di buonumore, di conseguenza non mi capacito delle cose.

[video=youtube;nrGxA-Ena5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrGxA-Ena5s[/video]


----------



## drusilla (1 Aprile 2015)

https://youtu.be/JFJScaNisTM

No, no, no, no, 
No, no es posible 
Se ha averiado mi respuesta flexible 
Y el airbus, se ha vuelto loco 
y no me quiere llevar al Orinoco 

¿Qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS? 
¿Qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS? 
¿Qué harías tú? 
¡No sé! 

No, no, no, no, 
No tengo novia 
Y no me mola el pacto de Varsovia 
Ese señor me tiene gato 
y no me mola el tratado de la NATO. 

¿Qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS? 
¿Qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS? 
¿Qué harías tú? 
¡No sé! 

No, no, no, no, 
No, no es posible 
lanzar un Yakovlev ocho con misiles 
y el airbus se ha vuelto loco 
y no me quiere llevar al Orinoco. 

¿Qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS? 
¿Qué harías tú en un ataque preventivo de la URSS? 
¿Qué harías tú? 
¡No sé!


Polansky y el ardor


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chiedo venia. In questi giorni sono di buonumore, di conseguenza non mi capacito delle cose.


Vabbè dai. Allora è una cosa bella.

[video=youtube;fybOCO5ZHWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fybOCO5ZHWM&list=RDLm6fp8cdt5s&i  ndex=12[/video]


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Insomma gli Area non se li caga nessuno. Capite un cazzo, altro che arte contemporanea.


gente che sapeva suonare...
[video=youtube;u_MQLPFjUMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_MQLPFjUMU&list=RDu_MQLPFjUMU[/video]


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2015)

[video=youtube;3qOP81-RO5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qOP81-RO5c&list=RD65qjU0gEXX4&index=12[/video]

amen.


----------

